# bad news



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

i broke my wrist in football yesterday, so that means no bowhunting for me.:sad:. Im thinking about geting a crossbow but have no idea what kind to get? Any help would be greatly apprecated.
thanks hunterforlife.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i feel for ya man. 
i would go with ten-point:darkbeer:i had one before i got into shooting a compound.


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

srry to hear bout your wrist...i might have broke my ankle friday playin football gotta go get x-rays tomorrow..but i agree with the ten point


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

That really sucks, what's the story on breaking the wrist?


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

hey guys,
thanks for the help. yesterday i got a horton hunter hd 150. its shoots pretty good, and i got a good deal on it. I was loking at the ten points but my local dealer didnt have them. i am very pleased with the way it shoots and glad i dont have to miss bowseason.

xXxrory7xXx, i broke my wrist doing linebacker drills, i was geting the blocker of me and it just snaped. :sad:

thanks for all the help hunterforlife


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

WV hoyt shooter said:


> srry to hear bout your wrist...i might have broke my ankle friday playin football gotta go get x-rays tomorrow..but i agree with the ten point


sorry about your ankle.....hope u didnt break it....thanks for the help.


----------



## huntergaither (Jun 29, 2008)

i got a horton summit i realy like it to. but once you get a feel for crossbows its hard to go back to compounds


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Good idea to find an alternative hunting method:wav: don't want to push the wrist to much you want to let it completely heal:wink: otherwise it will bother you forever


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

man i guess this is the year 2 get hurt i am out with a messed up back 2 years ago i broke my wrist it hurts


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

sry about your wrist
i hurt my sholder a few years back a pushed it and it still hurts when i shoot to much


----------



## Redhead Hunter (Sep 30, 2007)

sorry about your wrist, I was at football the other day and only sprained it. (thank god):sorry:


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

i'm out for the rest of football season ...i didn't break my ankle but i came very close to breakin my groth plate in my ankle...and coach said it's too risky to let me try to play anymore and he don't want to chance it with me becuz i've got colleges lookin at me for baseball ..but atleast i can hunt lol


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hunterforlife said:


> hey guys,
> thanks for the help. yesterday i got a horton hunter hd 150. its shoots pretty good, and i got a good deal on it. I was loking at the ten points but my local dealer didnt have them. i am very pleased with the way it shoots and glad i dont have to miss bowseason.
> 
> xXxrory7xXx, i broke my wrist doing linebacker drills, i was geting the blocker of me and it just snaped. :sad:
> ...





huntergaither said:


> i got a horton summit i realy like it to. but once you get a feel for crossbows its hard to go back to compounds


Sorry about your luck, but.. I did the same thing, only I broke mine twice, six months apart... did the same thing, had to use a Xbow for two seasons til I could even draw a compound against my wrist. 

Have to disagree with huntergaither tho, as soon as I could get rid of the Xbow I went back to my compound and won't look back, unless forced to again. :wink:

Hope you enjoy your season, be careful with that cast. :wink:


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

i believe that you need a doctor's approval before you can hunt with a crossbow i think.


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

Well the crossbow worked out well, as i took this 11pt thursday evening. this is the bigest buck i have ever killed and will always rember it. 
Thanks for all the help guys, 
hunterforlife


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hunterforlife said:


> Well the crossbow worked out well, as i took this 11pt thursday evening. this is the bigest buck i have ever killed and will always rember it.
> Thanks for all the help guys,
> hunterforlife


Awesome and a heck of a buck! :thumb: :whoo:

Glad to hear you're out hunting em.. :wink:

Now spray paint that cast olive drab, eh? :chortle: :wink:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

great buck congrats


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

*Gotta love Football*

Sorry to hear about all the sports injuries. Another one to add to the seasoned ended for "08 is Hoyttboy. Tore ACL and alot of cartilage at football, Had surgery last Wednesday. Still bedridden, but watching lots of hunting viedos, when he can keep his eyes open. Was checking email for him since his computer is on the 2nd floor. A speedy recovery is wished for each of you! HOYTTBOY'S MOM


----------

